# Installing a Auto Headlight Off Switch - 2011 SE w/ RSE/NAV



## huskerdave (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 2011 SE with RSE/Nav and it did not come with Auto headlight off switch. Just the good old school way... you turn it off.. Anyone install or look into this option?


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

The fog light kit comes with an auto off switch, that also includes the fog light switch. Took about 2 seconds to put the switch in. I'm sure you could get just the switch, but I highly reccomend the fogs as well.


----------



## paf (Dec 6, 2010)

I had the switch replaced with the installation of fog lights.

Actually you don't get much with it -- so don't let the AUTO name fool you -- AUTO as in you turn the engine off, the lights go off too you turn it on, the lights go on. I was used to a photo sensor that controlled the lights operation which IS NOT what this switch does.

Getting the switch on its own is not that big of a deal, I just wonder if you have to go through the re-programming the on board computer to use the AUTO function.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Our SEL has the full featured AUTO lamps, don't think that comes on the SE's. Like PAF said, even with the fog upgrade. I never thought I'd like it and it took some serious getting use to. But I think I still prefer to turn my lights on and off manually. Except in the Routan. I want to say you can pick up the new switch at the dealer for $40 bucks or so, check on Ebay for one.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

No software upgrade needed, it will work once plugged in. The SE does not have the photocell in the center of the dash, that is why the "auto" feature is only controlled by the key.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

I added the fog light for my 2011 routan in my local dealer ,but. Nobody told me my SE Has no photocell cause the the Auto light function doesn't work, is there any prosible I request them add this module for my routan ( I don't understand what does photocell mean?)


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

Jnchansafe said:


> I added the fog light for my 2011 routan in my local dealer ,but. Nobody told me my SE Has no photocell cause the the Auto light function doesn't work, is there any prosible I request them add this module for my routan ( I don't understand what does photocell mean?)


The photocell is on the dashboard, once it gets dark enough out the headlights automatically turn on. Also when you hop out of the van the automatically turn off without you having to turn off the switch. Both of those options only will work if the switch is in the "A" position. On your SE (with out the photocell) the headlights will automatically turn on with the key and off with the key if in the "A" position. So your really only losing the auto on feature when it gets dark out. Also, you might want to check it out, if the van is running and the switch is in the "A" position, turn your wipers on and see if the headlights turn on from the DRL's, atleast you might gain that function. As far as having the photocell installed, there more than likely is more to it than just the photocell or module, or else they would sell that as a kit too I would assume. It's probably not cost effective to add it to complete the package, it may require more options be installed as that "module" may control more options possibly? I'm sure there is a reason they don't offer it along with the fog light kit. You could potentially be making a $250 dollar set of fog lights a $1,500 pair, if you know what I mean. Just another one of those small but important features only available on the SEL's.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

58kafer said:


> The photocell is on the dashboard, once it gets dark enough out the headlights automatically turn on. Also when you hop out of the van the automatically turn off without you having to turn off the switch. Both of those options only will work if the switch is in the "A" position. On your SE (with out the photocell) the headlights will automatically turn on with the key and off with the key if in the "A" position. So your really only losing the auto on feature when it gets dark out. Also, you might want to check it out, if the van is running and the switch is in the "A" position, turn your wipers on and see if the headlights turn on from the DRL's, atleast you might gain that function. As far as having the photocell installed, there more than likely is more to it than just the photocell or module, or else they would sell that as a kit too I would assume. It's probably not cost effective to add it to complete the package, it may require more options be installed as that "module" may control more options possibly? I'm sure there is a reason they don't offer it along with the fog light kit. You could potentially be making a $250 dollar set of fog lights a $1,500 pair, if you know what I mean. Just another one of those small but important features only available on the SEL's.


Thanks for your reply, Is this a photocell sensor from my 2011 SE+ RSE+NAV ths photo as my profile picture(i have no authority summit the attached file) , i spoke with VW delear service department Rep. He said should be the mechanician forgot to activate the Auto-light function for me, he setup aponitment next week , hopefully they can reprogram the Auto-light function and let it work!

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=99ac4415266418a2&resid=99AC4415266418A2!343&parid=root

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.aspx?cid=99ac4415266418a2&resid=99AC4415266418A2!342&parid=root


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

Let us know the outcome, please.


----------



## Jnchansafe (Jan 27, 2012)

Air_Cooled_Nut said:


> Let us know the outcome, please.


Dealer said my routan no Light sensor equipped , the Parts department found the light sensor for me $26 ,But has six diferent model light sensor they noT sure which one fIT MY CAR and how much wiring labour they will charge?

#8 is the light sensor

https://skydrive.live.com/redir.asp...99AC4415266418A2!125&authkey=!AJojCJOpp7KSbN4


----------



## Air_Cooled_Nut (Mar 15, 2000)

See, this is where a wiring diagram would be nice :banghead: I'm guessing there will be more to it than "just wiring it in".


----------

